# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.1] Impossible d'installer sur Windows 7 64 bits

## michael1235

Bonjour,

Nous avons un petit problme.
Nous utilisons powerbuilder 11.1 et nous voudrions l'installer sur une nouvelle machine sous windows 7 64bits.
Mais nous n'y arrivons pas. 
Nous avons une erreur suivante lors de la fin de l'installation.

"



> Signature du problme :
>   Nom dvnement de problme:      APPCRASH
>   Nom de lapplication:                        setup.exe_InstallShield (R)
>   Version de lapplication:                    10.1.0.238
>   Horodatage de lapplication:            40f7662b
>   Nom du module par dfaut:             StackHash_8e2a
>   Version du module par dfaut:         6.1.7601.17725
>   Horodateur du module par dfaut:  4ec49b8f
>   Code de lexception:                          c0000374
> ...


"
Est-il possible de l'installer sous 7 64bits ?
Si oui comment ?

Merci d'avance.
Michal

----------

